# Need a little help from a tech



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I have an old TEAC AG-V1050 which is a stereo amp/receiver. I have been using it for my PC speakers which is a Cambridge Soundworks 2.1 and it sounds great.

Problem - as of a couple days ago the output went WAY down. The sources are working fine - radio, PC, etc. If I crank up the volume I get clear audio but obviously at a low level.

Question - I don't have access to repair manuals. I don't know if there is a common likely issue here like output transistor or whatever. If I can narrow it down it might be worth fixing. The amp worked great and has plenty of power for the application.

Any help is appreciated. I can take voltage readings but I don't have an Oscope handy.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Is there a muting function, or tape monitor, or processor loop?


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

Genius! I thought I had checked all of them but sure enough Mon #2 was enabled.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not genius, just done that before...


----------

